# Google Chrome Out Of Beta



## apoorva84 (Dec 12, 2008)

Google just took their browser Chrome out of Beta

Read more here:*blogoscoped.com/archive/2008-12-11-n89.html

Also here:*googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/


----------



## ico (Dec 12, 2008)

Lol, this happened quite early.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Dec 12, 2008)

that's really fast. will download and install it for the first time now


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 12, 2008)

is it well fixed?let me try.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good to hear the news. Finally some google product is out of beta so early.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 12, 2008)

^^Yes, very surprising.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 12, 2008)

Out of Beta so soon? I thought it would take 2 yrs or more..
Anyway, downloading....


----------



## iMav (Dec 12, 2008)

Is it the first Google product to be out of beta?


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2008)

beta makes some room for excuses and a fail safe strategy


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 13, 2008)

for the first time i'm seeing something dat is out of beta from google


----------



## iMav (Dec 13, 2008)

T159 said:


> beta makes some room for excuses and a fail safe strategy


Yup, PR strategy.


----------



## virus_killer (Dec 14, 2008)

They have made some changes in EULA too.


----------



## hcp006sl (Dec 14, 2008)

To download visit: *www.google.com/chrome/?utm_campaign=en&utm_source=en-blog-ogb&utm_medium=blog&brand=CHMP

Read more at: *hcp.wincustomize.com/articles.aspx?aid=332804


----------



## Sathish (Dec 14, 2008)

amazing speed...
due to its simplicity.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 14, 2008)

that was freaking fast,did someone say speed of light is ultimate?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 14, 2008)

does it not have a offline installer.


----------



## george101 (Dec 14, 2008)

does it have any ad blocking stuff like adblock plus for firefox? i


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 14, 2008)

now that was quick...i was expcting it in mid jan


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 14, 2008)

george101 said:


> does it have any ad blocking stuff like adblock plus for firefox? i


Most FF add-ons will work with Chrome too.

[offtopic]BTW, my name has been said in this thread a hell lot of times [/offtopic]

[ontopic]Ah, now that this browser is out of beta, I guess I'll use it as my full time browser.[/ontopic]


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 15, 2008)

chrome out of beta so early??
still orkut n gmail aren't out of beta....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for update, will start using it soon


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 15, 2008)

azaad_shri75 said:


> does it not have a offline installer.



Edited
*dl.google.com/chrome/install/154.36/chrome_installer.exe


----------



## george101 (Dec 15, 2008)

how to install firefox addon in chrome

edit: the above link doesnt work

Here is the new link for Full Google Chrome 1.0 Installer
*dl.google.com/chrome/install/154.36/chrome_installer.exe


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 15, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> *dl.google.com/chrome/install/149.29/chrome_installer.exe




*Not Found*

 The requested URL /chrome/install/149.29/chrome_installer.exe was not found on this server.   ​ <img alt="" width="1" height="4">

this the result


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 15, 2008)

azaad_shri75 said:


> *Not Found*
> 
> The requested URL /chrome/install/149.29/chrome_installer.exe was not found on this server.   ​


Try this link


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 16, 2008)

any ways I got from other link.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2008)

linux version not here yet


----------



## roxysmile (Dec 16, 2008)

what good does google brought by making chrome out of beta???

i just checked orkut and the chat was disabled as the browser is not supported.

looks like google forgot to support its all new browser to his famous social networking site.
btw - chrome was supported with chat before the 1.0.154.36 install.


----------



## jck (Dec 16, 2008)

google never has linux versions, picasa was just a deb with picasa bundled with wine


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 16, 2008)

roxysmile said:


> what good does google brought by making chrome out of beta???
> 
> i just checked orkut and the chat was disabled as the browser is not supported.
> 
> ...



That's Interesting !!!


----------



## casanova (Dec 17, 2008)

There were many questions on this. But Google ne toh is baar seriously le liya.


----------



## hcp006sl (Dec 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> linux version not here yet



*Google Chrome is built with open source code from Chromium. *Now they are trying to build *Chromium-based browser on Linux*.


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nitpicks:
1. No offline mode
2. Where's a full-screen mode? I'd rather see more "web page" than look at some funky title bar.


----------

